

Just don't die - Advice from Last.fm - whyleyc
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/6979941.stm
Echos of pg's essay (<a href="http://paulgraham.com/die.html" rel="nofollow">http://paulgraham.com/die.html</a>) on the importance of staying alive for a startup from one of the Last.fm founders.<p>Anyone think they ever quit too early with their startup ?
======
carter
It sounds just like advice from brilliant Paul's essay "How not to die". As
for me I was sure that Last.fm's founders will get rich, because you have to
if your users love you. It's a law)

~~~
davidw
Moderately off topic, but FWIW, I went to visit these guys recently:

<http://www.lovelysystems.com/category/home>

They're in the western end of Austria, and the firm was founded by one of the
Last.fm guys. I don't think YC.news has many readers in this corner of the
world, but they're looking for good people, and it seemed like a nice
environment.

~~~
bootload
_"...I don't think YC.news has many readers in this corner of the world ..."_

yep not many ~
[http://hackrtrackr.com/forum.php?region=&country=AT](http://hackrtrackr.com/forum.php?region=&country=AT)

~~~
davidw
Those other guys are all from Vienna, which is about as far from Vorarlberg as
you can get, and still be in Austria:-)

